# Skatehalle!!! Nur wo???



## pointpate (28. November 2005)

Hi Leutz,
gibt es in Süddeutschland keine BMX Halle.
Am besten in der Nähe von Heidelberg.
Nur Baden Württembeg.
Danke!!!
Greetz pointpate


----------



## CK-Atlantic (28. November 2005)

Hi, 
jo würde mich auch mal interessieren wo es in BW so ne Halle gibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRex (29. November 2005)

was haltet ihr hier von:

FreedomBMX Spotguide! 

da findet ihr bestimmt raus was bei euch in der nähe ist...


----------



## Renegado (29. November 2005)

Und wir ham nur sonne kleine wo du dir de Birne einschlägst! Wie gemein!


----------



## derFisch (29. November 2005)

Wir ham hier gar nix, auch klasse. Deshalb Winterpause und so


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Wir ham hier gar nix, auch klasse. Deshalb Winterpause und so


essen, wicked, enschede...
man könnte schon gut fahren, wäre man krösus sowohl finanziell als auch zeitlich gesehen


----------



## derFisch (29. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> essen, wicked, enschede...
> man könnte schon gut fahren, wäre man krösus sowohl finanziell als auch zeitlich gesehen


thats it!


----------



## Vitali (29. November 2005)

ulm...


----------



## man1ac (29. November 2005)

ulm, lahr, basel


----------



## maniersch (2. Dezember 2005)

Also ich hab was von einer neuen Skatehalle in Emmering gehört, aber wie gesagt nur gehört. Und das sie auch für BMXer zugelassen ist.
Weiss jemand vielleicht was darüber?


----------



## betonp!lz (5. Januar 2006)

hassloch gibts ne schöne halle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (6. Januar 2006)

ach ja und in bühl gibbet es auch glaub ich noch eine is aber so ein ranz vonem jugendclub


----------



## tumor-pdm (7. Januar 2006)

Gibts die in Limburg nicht mehr ?? Colosseum oder wie die hiesss mit den D.O.M.E. Rampen drinne !?


----------



## BikerDeNnis (7. Januar 2006)

In Albstadt-Ebingen gibt es einen kleinen SkatePARK mit einer schönen Pipe ich glaube ein kleiner Table ist drin, Funbox und ein paar Rampen wo man rückwärts runterfahren üben kann


----------

